# Acadia National Park



## D-50 (Jun 13, 2007)

Im thinking of heading up to Acadia PArk in Maine this weekend any suggestions for places to go?


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 21, 2007)

I just did a quick tour of the park.  We bought a house about an hour away.  And decided to do a quick stop there since our National Parks Pass was good until the end of the month.

Top of Cadilac mountain will be great for sweeping panoramic shots.  Hopefully the weather is good for you.  We stayed on the main loop road.  Which is I guess the northern half of the park.  Didn't venture into the southern part as we still had to drive back to our old house.

I didn't see enough to give any specific advice.


----------



## JC1220 (Jun 21, 2007)

If you are going to be in the Park, just follow the Loop Road. For outside the park, stay on Rt. 102 to bring you to Southwest Harbor, Bass Harbor and Seal Cove and Thurston's in Bernard is a decent place to eat right on harbor.

Have fun!


----------

